# Novelty DVDs And Bonus Features To Test In 5.1 Surround Sound



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Timon & Pumbaa's Virtual Safari (Located On Disc 2 Of The 2003 2-Disc Special Edition Of "The Lion King")
NASCAR: The DVD Board Game (Particularly The "5.1 Audio Setup" Section Where You Can Hear A Car Zooming Around The Race Track)

Any Questions?


----------

